# Audi TT 2.0 FSI or 3.2 V6



## was702 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, I have a crap mazda 6 which was intended to run for a year to get me by before buying a porsche cayman. Its engine has blown up so I have decided a reliable fast car is due so I am looking at the TT 2.0 TFSI versus the V6 3.2 quattro.

Does anyone have any ideas if there is much difference between the two in terms of kit/performance etc...

Im new to the forum so looking for some helpful suggestions before I part cash, the 2.0 is more economical but how much performance would I be losing if I didnt go for the 3.2 - is there a significant difference?

Thanks

Was!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Look at my last posts, I have clearly indicated the model variants.

There are quite a few variants. I suggest it be Quattro. Decide on your budget.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Once you get the car sorted...

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome PM walsendmag he has run a V6 for 4 years and it is now up for sale


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

to help make your life easier, read this please:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=187666


----------



## was702 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, really useful


----------

